# Magia General > Historia de la Magia >  Qué libro sobre Houdini recomendais?

## Marcos Ruiz

Eso, he encontrado tropecientos libros que hablan de Harry Houdini, pero hay UNO concreto que recomendéis?

----------


## Leroy Jenkins

Uno que me resultó muy interesante, aunque solo lo conseguí encontrar en inglés, es "The Book of Houdini". Son tres ensayos sobre la vida mágica de Houdini, y hace un repaso muy interesante en cada episodio. Aun con todo, si tienes interés por la personalidad de Houdini o sobre sus opiniones, el propio Houdini escribió una serie de libros muy interesantes todos ellos sobre la magia y el ilusionismo y tal vez podrías comenzar por ahí, como _Traficantes de milagros y sus métodos_ o _Cómo hacer bien el mal_, que son mis dos favoritos. Normalmente no te costará nada encontrarlos a buenos precios, pero si te interesan más bien las ediciones coleccionista te aconsejo hacerte con algún descuento o algo parecido porque suelen ser bastante caros. ¡Un saludo!

----------


## Marcos Ruiz

Genial!! muchísimas gracias! los buscaré de inmediato!

----------

